
On skinnerware (Richard Garfield: "A Game Player's Manifesto") - DanielleMolloy
https://www.facebook.com/notes/richard-garfield/a-game-players-manifesto/1049168888532667
======
smacktoward
For those who don't recognize the name, Richard Garfield is the original
designer of the smash hit collectible card game _Magic: The Gathering_ , as
well as _Netrunner_ and a bunch of other games as well.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Garfield](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Garfield)

